# ACCESS Tabelle exportieren - Problem



## bleifresser (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Problem mit einer access Datenbank die vor gut nem Jahr erstellt wurde. 
Dabei handelt es sich um ein Videoarchiv mit knapp 800 Einträgen. Da nun aber das System umgestellt werden soll, muss ich diese Datenbank nach mysql exportieren.

Nun zu meinem Problem:

Ich habe diese Datenbank nicht angelegt und muss nun aber die Einträge exportieren. Dies wollte ich für jede Tabelle machen (2 Tabellen) mittels rechtsklick => exportieren.
Nun geht das aber nicht, da kein rechtsklick möglich ist. Also möglich schon, aber es passiert nichts. 
Ich vermute, dass der Urheber dieser Datanbank das ausgeschalten hat ( wenn so etwas geht). 
Da ich aber keinerlei Lust verspühre, diese 800 Einträge mit der Hand abzutippen, hoffe ich das jemand eine Lösung für mich hat.

MFG
Frank


----------

